# Tucker's Halloween costume



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Tucker is too cute in his lion costume.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I love it-Tucker is an adorable Lion!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

He is precious!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He looks like the King of the jungle for sure.


----------



## AnimalLuver (Oct 13, 2011)

hehe aww too cute. He makes a great lion, the color of his coat helps a lot


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Dat is da cutest wion, id eber seen!


----------

